
Congress Hearing on Net Neutrality Putoff Because CEOs Didn't Want to Testify - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/congressional-hearing-about-net-neutrality-postponed-be-1798641335
======
downrightmike
Well, Netflix was too big to care until they told people and the public lashed
out at them. Their private face is still the too big to care, because they
aren't willing to go to the Hearing. Every other Corp obviously feels the same
at the top.

